# Cant Search



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2013)

search bar isn't working on my lap top or on my phone in mobile.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 19, 2013)

interesting you say that because I was trying to add tags to posts this AM and the search on those time out as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2013)

Check to see if you're actually logged in.

Bear


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm going to make my first snack sticks, gonna have to wait.


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Check to see if you're actually logged in.
> 
> Bear


I am.  I even logged out then back in


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 19, 2013)

I cant add tags or search this is what it says.

Search took too long on this query. Please go back and try your query again. If it fails repeatedly, try a simpler query, and let us know at the feedback page.
[h1]There Seems to be a Problem[/h1]
We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> I am.  I even logged out then back in


Hmmm---That was the only thing that came to my mind.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Someone should be able to help you soon.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL---I just checked---Same here.

Must be everybody---I'm sure it will be fixed soon!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

Remember the "at" tool......I will do that for everyone.  I cant search either.  Just tried!

@TulsaJeff  

Kat


----------



## miamirick (Oct 19, 2013)

Mines been down as day as well,      was looking for emann's banana pudding recipe and had to settle for the vanilla wafer box version


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

Mine is working on my phone (in desktop view) havent tried the mobile yet.  (And Miami.. eman is popular today I guess I just searched gathering gumbo.. )


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

the search is working now for me.  Huddler could have been doing another update.

Kat


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> the search is working now for me.  Huddler could have been doing another update.
> 
> Kat


Heya kat.. I just tried to send a pm to you so I didnt jack this thread.. but I cant on my phone in either 'mobile or desktop' mode.. so ill post my question here.. [maybe huddler is messing with that as well] but.. is the "at" thing new or have I just over looked that option. Is it just like "tag" say on facebook that will notify a person if I @_someone ? In a thread? 

Thanks and sorry if I missed or overlooked this option.. 
Mike


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

webowabo said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > the search is working now for me.  Huddler could have been doing another update.
> ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150389/update-today-mention-another-user-with-the-symbol

Jeff announced this a few weeks ago.  It's sort of like Twitter....you use the 'at" symbol and put someone's username in and they get notified of a post or what ever.

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2013)

Works Fine Now!!

Bear


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Works Fine Now!!
> 
> Bear


Yep it is.  Good thing I had some snack stick recipes saved to evernote.  I will be starting a thread with them later.  have them in the smoker right now. First time, hope they are good, I did a five Lb. batch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> Yep it is.  Good thing I had some snack stick recipes saved to evernote.  I will be starting a thread with them later.  have them in the smoker right now. First time, hope they are good, I did a five Lb. batch.


I'll be watching for it----Don't let me miss it!!

Bear


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks kat...  ; )


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 19, 2013)

The search function here leaves a lot to be desired.
Try Google Advanced Search, you'll be better able to refine and target your search so you'll get better results.


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks but I'm anti google. I also like sifting through the threads here. I've learned a lot that way.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 19, 2013)

DuckDuckGo Bang! works fine for Googlephobes.

I'm not just anti-Google I'm anti-everything so I search anonymously! No biggy! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------

